# hot spot....or something scary?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just felt this last night on Cash's groin. I cut some fur and cleaned up the area and took this picture today. the really red part was a little crusty. I put a little tresaderm on it. If it's a hot spot I know how do deal with it... but it is so circular and angrier than any he has ever had... any ideas? can I watch it or does he need to go to the vet?

I know it was not there on friday cause I happened to take a picture of cash sprawled out when I took the wrestling video and it is not there.

it does not seem to bother him unless I am cleaning it and then not even that much. I am pretty sure animals don't get a bulls eye rash. and I believe that little black section in the center are his hairs I cut short.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Missy, I've also read that animals don't get the bullseye rash. (though maybe that's because you usually can't see it in their fur?) But ring worm can look like that, and is contagious. (though only an annoyance... not life threatening!) If he were mine, I'd take him to the vet. Ringworm is a fungus, and if you try a cortisone cream on it, it will grow quickly. I'm not sure what you use on hot spots, but I thought I'd better warn you about that possibility!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oye vey. should I just use lotramin?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love my Vet, ummmm I mean my boys Vet. I am admittedly overreacting to this... lyme so recent, poor Milo, and other scary insect and fungal things. So I wrote her work email...but just on chance, I wrote her on FB. On labor day night, she sfter checking FB, she checked her work email, andgot back to me... and confirmed it was either the beginning of a bacterial infection which he has had before or ring worm. she said in either case the Tresaderm should take care of it. and that I shouldn't freak about Cash's groin rubbing all over our couch, our clothes, our bed, our pillows, our other dog... just wash my hands.

Any one need a great vet in MA? I adore her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Sorry I scared you about the ringworm... It IS contagious, but not terribly. The fact is dogs more often get it from people than the other way around! I agree, your vet is a gem!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your vet is great, I just started reading this and I thought Ring worm or Bacterial, glad you check and she/he got back so fast. Karen is so right dogs often get it from humans.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks like ringworm! I'd be curious if the topical treatment is the same as the stuff they give humans? 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
My guys get those. I think it's just an irritation to tall grass or something. I put neosporin on them and it helps!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

At my request,in the past she has given me tresaderm to keep around for hot spots, bacterials,and especially tick ou other bites. It is actually a liquid for ears but it works like a charm. It has an antifungal, antibacterial,and some steroid.


----------

